# What motor screws fit a Novak mongoose and 8.5 motor ?



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Cant seem to find a motor screw that fits this motor. Anyone know what size and where I can find them? thanks, Beach


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

bump up


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

??? Ask Novak !!


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Bud, I had sent them an email yesterday and just got the response. They say it is 2.5 mm but they do not sell them.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Check out Mc Master Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#socket-cap-screws/=61ofz4


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dubro has 2.5 in 4,6,8,10 mm lengths depending on your motor mount thickness. Should be able to get them at any local hobby shop.


http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...part_number=2115/101.0.1.1.5176.5167.5209.0.0?


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

they are 2.6mm get them from rc screwz


----------

